# Bands You Don't Like... except that one song



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was driving in today and I heard Uncle John's Band by the Grateful Dead. I do not like the Dead, but I gave it a listen for old times sake. Nope! I don't like it. Oddly though, I have always liked Friend of the Devil. That is a really good tune. 
Later along the 401 I heard "Middle of the Road" by the Pretenders. Now.... to say I _hate_ the Pretenders, may seem harsh. But, legit, I f*cking hate the Pretenders. But for all that ire for the band as a whole, I really, really, like REALLY love the song Middle of the Road. What a rocking, energy driven masterpiece song. It starts at 100 miles an hour right in your face, and never lets up the intensity. Such a great tune. 

What did they do to that song that they cannot do to get me to tolerate any of the others?? Who knows... 

Anyway, got any like that??


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Tagically hip. REALLY REALLY DISLIKE!!!! AHEAD BY A CENTURY will always get my attention though. Otherwise, instant station change. I just never liked this band from the beginning and don't understand the hype they receive(d).


----------



## Snakeshredder (Oct 17, 2020)

Boooo!!!
A Canadian that doesn’t appreciate the hip. To say “you HATE ‘em”! That’s bad mo-jo! You should be on “Guitars USA “ ….. ha.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah yeah I know. I tried listening to them, but just couldn't. It happens. Same with RHCP. So overplayed that any like I had for them is gone as well. Maybe the Can-Con on radios didn't help, but I just couldn't get into them, even if I tried hard. I really enjoy OLP if that helps. I've seen them twice even.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Snakeshredder said:


> Boooo!!!
> A Canadian that doesn’t appreciate the hip. To say “you HATE ‘em”! That’s bad mo-jo! You should be on “Guitars USA “ ….. ha.


I edited it to less harsh terms.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My singer hated the hip too, until we said "you don't have a choice here, we are playing at least one hip tune if we are playing bars". So now that he gave them a fair chance, he loves them. You'll get it eventually lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont like the hip...huh. 😆 Ive tried to arrange jams but after a few back and forth texts they eventually disclose their hate for The Hip. Then the convo ends. Ive never met anyone brave enough to publicly admit to hating the Hip. They would be shunned and never trusted. 😂


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Nazareth...Hair of the Dog
REO Speedwagon...Ridin' the storm out


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have issues with Creed, but quite like "My Sacrifice."


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Toadies Possum Kingdom...dont hate em, just dont like em
Space lord monster magnet - same


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Never cared for The Hip either. Having said that, I like A Long Time Coming.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I am hip-ambivalent. But I get why people like them.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gary Neuman - Cars, everything else he sings sounds like he's whining.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

FatStrat2 said:


> Gary Neuman - Cars, everything else he sings sounds like he's whining.


Which reminds of Smashing Pumpkins : 1979.

Everything else Mr Corgan "sings" sounds like he's whining. In pain and frustration.


----------



## Lefuneste (Apr 27, 2016)

I generally can't stand Queen... But I love Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> REO Speedwagon...Ridin' the storm out


YES!!! REO's _Riding_ and Styx's _Renegade_. Not a fan of either band, but love both those songs! 

Nice pick.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not quite the same thing, but when I first listened to Doctor and the Medics' "Laughing at the Pieces" album, I was expecting everything to sound like "Spirit in the Sky". But "Spirit" was a real outlier. I really enjoyed the album, but I could see how someone would be disappointed if they bought it based on the hit single.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Kinda surprised all the Hip haters, but I guess not really. I've met a few brave souls who have stated their displeasure over Canada's National Treasure (just kidding, they are not). 
I used to get bent out of shape, then thought, I wouldn't care if someone said they didn't like the Cure, or Bauhaus. (those I understand). 

You like (and don't like) what you want. 

Except Zeppelin. 

_"Not being a fan Led Zeppelin, is kind of like not being normal"_. Dave Mustaine


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> I really enjoy OLP if that helps. I've seen them twice even.


OLP's first release was good. Starseed, Julia, and Naveed were fantastic. I was looking forward to their second LP, but it sucked, and I have not liked a single song since. 

And for the record, just cause you dislike a common band, you don't need to justify it by stating your love of (what some may say is) a similar band. You're in a safe space Verne.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Foo Fighters - Everlong.

I don't hate the rest of their tunes, just find them very meh.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Bruce Springsteen. Don't like him don't like his music. Blinded by the light is the only song I like by him. Oddly enough , most think it was Manfred mann earth band that wrote the song.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Billy Idol, except White Wedding and maybe that other song...um...Rebel Yell.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gowan, except "Criminal Mind".

(Though I have to say his live show was amazing!)


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Verne said:


> Tagically hip. REALLY REALLY DISLIKE!!!! AHEAD BY A CENTURY will always get my attention though. Otherwise, instant station change. I just never liked this band from the beginning and don't understand the hype they receive(d).


To be honest I'm the same here, AND I live in Kingston...

That being said, a couple of their songs have started growing on me in the last couple of years, like Grace, Too. In their defence, I'm 'notorious' for not listening to lyrics much when I listen to music, my brain tends to focus on the music solely, and most of their songs are very simplistic musically (sometimes a bit too much, a lot of 2 chord songs).


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Deep Purple -- don't hate, just indifferent -- except "Hush."


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> Deep Purple -- don't hate, just indifferent -- except "Hush."


Ouch! Space Truckin' is about as close to perfect as possible. But, as I said, "safe space".


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

T-Rex....Get it on (bang a gong) was a great tune. I just didn't care for other Bolan tunes and I was a glam fan of Bowie and Mott.
John Cougar ... I Need a Lover was great. I don't really like the Mellancamp side with Small Town, Little Pink Houses, Jack& Diane etc.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

John Prine. Don't like him, don't like his songs except for Angel From Montgomery and only if someone besides him sings it.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Noodles said:


> Foo Fighters - Everlong.
> 
> I don't hate the rest of their tunes, just find them very meh.


It's funny, I never really listened to the Foos, but having heard some of their popular tracks like Everlong, Times Like These and Learn To Fly I figured I'd probably like them and one day I'd get around to checking them out. Well, the death of Taylor Hawkins moved that up my list of things to do, so I started listening to them... and I was surprised to discover that I didn't really like them. Those few tunes I still think are pretty good, but I won't be going any deeper with the band.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I hate Nickelback but How You Remind Me is a masterpiece!

…jk

I’m not an Eagles fan, but Hotel California is a pretty amazing song.


----------



## FrankClarke (9 mo ago)

U2 - Pride. And I'm Irish.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been waiting for someone else to post this one, but I've grown impatient......

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Our Lady Peace. That voice is like fingernails down a chalkboard. But Starseed is pretty damn killer.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I love the Beatles except for the one song that Clapton queefed all over.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

RHCP. ARGH!!!! Poke me in the ear drums with a sharp object. Although I do really like their Stevie Wonder remake "Higher ground". That one won't get as quick a station change as any other of their songs.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Some thoughtful posts here.

Slaughter - Fly To The Angels, not great, but pretty good tune. I've given them frequent chances to redeem themselves, but their stuff is just hair-band pretentious.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Gn'R


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Gn'R


What's the one song you like?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> What's the one song you like?


Civil War, somewhat.
and their cover of 'knockin' on heaven's door'. Only for the lead breaks.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

It’s


laristotle said:


> Civil War, somewhat.
> and their cover of 'knockin' on heaven's door'. Only for the lead breaks.


It’s your opinion, so definitely not wrong, but… not sure how you can hear the guitar interplay on It’s So Easy and Mr Brownstone and not hear something special.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I used to like them.
Back in the 90's, a good friend was in a Gn'R tribute band where I went to many shows, acting as his guitar tech/snake handler.
One gets sick of it after a while.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> I used to like them.
> Back in the 90's, a good friend was in a Gn'R tribute band where I went to many shows, acting as his guitar tech/snake handler.
> One gets sick of it after a while.


I second your opinion.

Civil War and the last 2:15 seconds of November Rain off the album cut is about all I need.


----------



## Zebjo (Jun 9, 2021)

Supertramp - ugh. Come to think of it, maybe there ISN'T even one of their songs I can stand.


----------



## Zebjo (Jun 9, 2021)

Wait, just thought of one: Nirvana, hate them and almost every other grunge band, but I really like Smells Like Teen Spirit.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Zebjo said:


> Supertramp - ugh. Come to think of it, maybe there ISN'T even one of their songs I can stand.


Great band, I could name twenty I love.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Paula Abdul, except for Opposites Attract.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> But, legit, I f*cking hate the Pretenders.


I saw them at the Maple Leaf Ball Room in Toronto back in the 80s I guess it was. Only thing I remember about it is that Chrissie Hynde had a nice ass.


----------

